# Newborn Weight Loss



## kathymoon (Feb 11, 2010)

What is the diagnosis for weight loss in a newborn.  This doesn't appear to be failure to thrive, simply a little more weight loss than anticipated. We are a Family Practice and the insurance company is stating "abnl weight loss" 783.21 is not age appropriate.  Any suggestions?


----------



## MnTwins29 (Feb 11, 2010)

*Light for dates?*

Depending on how much the baby has lost, you could use the light for dates codes (764.0x or 764.1x).  Maybe that is why the insurance company is saying 783.21 is not appropriate, since these codes address what the baby's "usual" weight should be.


----------

